
A Long Ago Christmas in the Most Remote Place on Earth - samclemens
http://lithub.com/a-long-ago-christmas-in-the-most-remote-place-on-earth/
======
gefh
It's an extreme case, but that's kind of the point of Christmas, and the
winter festivals it evolved from.

